# End Runs Around Vista



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The ecosystem that Microsoft (MSFT) has built up around its Windows operating system is showing signs of strain. In one of several recent moves by partners that sell or support the company's software, Hewlett-Packard (HPQ), the world's No. 1 PC maker, has quietly assembled a group of engineers to develop software that will let customers bypass certain features of Vista, the latest version of Windows."
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_38/b4100084242512.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech


----------

